# Crack in bumper



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

I have a small hairline crack in the bumper of my Hymer Am i right in saying that a small hole drilled at each end would stop it getting bigger Also any suggestions as how to discuise it if that is the right word would be appreciated


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes a hole at each end would stop it spreading, why not find a bumper repair specialist whi comes to you and does the repair properly.

Look in yellow pages and find a franchise like Chips Away, a lot of these guys now repair bumpers as well.

Peter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There is a process called plastic welding carried out by bumper repairers. 
Its done from the rear of the bumper is as strong as the original and invisible.

The bumper would most probably have to be removed though.


----------

